# 2002 A6 3.0 Quattro. Should I get it?



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi I know you guys probably get this all the time but I have been looking for some time for an Audi A6. I am wondering if this is a good deal? I am also wondering if you guys can tell me some of the common complications that the A6 have. 
http://clients.automanager.com...D042E}
Heres the link to the A6 Im looking at. 
Any advice or help would really be appreciated thanks!!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2002 A6 3.0 Quattro. Should I get it? (yakob89)*

Link no worky.
Mileage? Repair and maintenance records? Quattro? Color inside and out? Current horoscope? More details?
In general, 3.0 is a reliable but non-tunable motor.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey thanks sorry the link doesn't work but it has 65,000 miles. It looks really clean the exterior color is a light blue with a white interior. It is a quattro. As far as matinenece Im waiting to here from the dealership I emailed them. It's priced at 10500. Which seems like good price but tell me what ya think? I'll try and post the link again.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (yakob89)*

At 65K, the timing belt and waterpump is most likely still original. So expect to shell out $1G to $2G to get that done soon, unless you do it yourself. You could try to offer them $8 because you will have to shell out $ for the above items soon. Don't let them try to say it is good to 100K, 75K is the accepted realistic wear limit to play it safe. In this economy, you should be able to get the car a little cheaper.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wonderful thanks for the help! Yeah I had been seeing that this was the norm as far as replacing the timing belt and waterpump. Here is the link to the car. I hope it works this time.
http://clients.automanager.com...D042E}


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (yakob89)*

Damn the link isnt working!!!


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.....html


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

YES!!! SUCCESS!! The craigslist site allowed me to just copy and paste it. If ya wanna see it. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

So as far as warranty they are offering an extended one through the dealership. What should I expect to pay and would the timing belt and waterpump be covered in the warranty if I do decide to purchase it?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (yakob89)*

Those things are always negotiable and vary widely on what is covered and how much. Bottom line is wear items are usually not covered. So you would be out of luck on the tb and wp service unless the contract specifically says it would cover it.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

i just got my wagon back from tbelt/waterpump job. $1450, I wished the original owner had it done, that money could of been used on something alittle more fun. next is to replace the pcv hose to see if it stops the cam seal leak (also prone to failure)


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (ironmule)*

How many miles was it at when you bought yours? What was the milage when you had to replace the WP and TB?


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (yakob89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_What was the milage when you had to replace the WP and TB? 

70k is recommended for the 3.0 V6
Here's the DIY if you're interested:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng110.shtml
It's a bit more involved than the 2.8.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

85k it went


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok so I went test drove the vehicle talked to the guys the WP and the TB have not been replaced it has 63,000 and they will give it to me for $9,500. It seems like a really good deal.


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (yakob89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_they will give it to me for $9,500. It seems like a really good deal.

Sounds way too high to me, but I guess that's par for a dealership price. What did you offer them?
If they're asking $10.5k, then "offered" it to you for $9.5k, then I'd say they are asking for $9.5k which still gives you bargaining room ... which you will need to pay for the TB job. The job will cost approximately $1.5k, so deduct that from their new asking price and offer them $8k.
They are hurting to sell cars, it is a buyers market out there, take advantage of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

The original price was $10,599. I offered them $8k right away and told them that the TB and WP are sure to go and I know for a fact need to be replaced between 70mi and 75mi. I told em no way and they said how about $9.7k i offered $9k they said how about $9.5k and I said well im gonna keep looking. They told me there is no way they would sell it to me for $8k. I wanna see if I can get them down to at least $9.3k. Or they wanted $10.5k and they'd replace the timing belt for me. So Idk...But thank you for all the advice and keep it comin lol cuz i really really appreciate it!!


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (yakob89)*

I think 8500 would be ideal but 9k wouldn't be bad to settle on.
Just walk in with 9k, slap on the table and say there it is, that's all I got. Take it or leave it.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

$9k with a new wp/tbelt, it would be a deal and a half


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah i think I am just gonna go ahead and do that thanks justinperkins much appreciated. Ok this is a really dumb question but how do you quote people I cant seem to figure it out on here lol


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (yakob89)*

When you hit reply, look above the text window. In IE you will see the 'Quote' button. In Firevortex, you will see a button with just " on it.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

well now I am officially an Audi A6 owner!!! I picked her up yesterday!!! I'll post some pics as soon as I can. Now what to do to her first...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (yakob89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_well now I am officially an Audi A6 owner!!! I picked her up yesterday!!! I'll post some pics as soon as I can. Now what to do to her first...









Start new thread!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

the 3.0L is the worst engineered vw/audi engine ever. They only made it 3 yrs for a reason, they had to many issues with the oiling system.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for that lol


----------

